# Taipei high end shop



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm in Taipei, Taiwan and someone on the mainland had mentioned that there was a very nice high end bike shop in Taipei. Anyone know the place, its name and address? TIA


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Someone on mainland Taiwan? Or did you mean someone in China? (Sorry dude... try to avoid falling into that propaganda trap). There are a few high end shops in Taipei. I'm in Taichung and the one here is T-Mosaic. Tainan is Cowboy's bike shop. Taipei has quite a few. Do you want me to get you a reference? I don't remember which one is the best. I'll ask tonight. If you live in Taipei and want to ride you are welcome to join me sometime.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Haha, actually Shanghai*

I'm visiting Taipei for the weekend. Haven't been here since 1956. Might have some spare time. If you can find out, great but if not, no worries. Thanks


Dajianshan said:


> Someone on mainland Taiwan? Or did you mean someone in China? (Sorry dude... try to avoid falling into that propaganda trap). There are a few high end shops in Taipei. I'm in Taichung and the one here is T-Mosaic. Tainan is Cowboy's bike shop. Taipei has quite a few. Do you want me to get you a reference? I don't remember which one is the best. I'll ask tonight. If you live in Taipei and want to ride you are welcome to join me sometime.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I need to go to Mosaic tonight and I'll ask. Are you in town for the expo? 

1956? What were you doing here in 1956? I know one or two foreigners who were here in 1956. 

If you need to know where else to go I can send you a PM.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's what some folks were talking about. Maybe one of them rings a bell. I also heard of a place called Columbus/Columbia, which is supposed to be very good. I don't have the address. 

1. Giant shop on the corner of Heping East road and Guling street (5 minute walk from the Guting MRT station exit 8). They have mostly Giant stuff, but also a lot of high-end road (Campagnolo) and MTB bike stuff (Fox). Their prices are very good, and the staff their are made up of four young, but very competent and helpful mechanics. Most of them speak pretty good English there. I highly recommend them. 

2. Seven Park, going on Keelung (Jilong) road heading towards Neihu, turn right on the first street after you pass Zhongxiao, you'll see them a few buildings on the right. They have a huge selection of mid-range to high-end road and MTB bikes (Specialized - BMC), apparel (mostly Assos), and components (mostly Shimano). The owner and mechanic are both very nice and competent guys. Their prices a very reasonable. They speak some English. I would definitely go back to them for bike stuff. 

3. Louis Garnau shop on ChienGuo heading towards Xinyi road from Heping. Its a small shop, they mostly sell Lg bikes and stuff, shop owner is nice enough guy, and his prices are reasonable. The bikes range from low-end to mid-range road, touring, folding, and MTB bikes. Nothing special about this shop. Their are two to three more bike shops heading up towards to Xinyi road that are about the same. If you are hunting for a daily commuter, nothing too special than these shops along this section of ChienGuo are a good choice to shop around at. On the opposite side going towards Xinhai road is another shop, but they offer a higher-end range of bikes and parts. You'll find a lot of reasonably priced American brand (Kona - Raleigh) MTB and XC bikes their. The owner is an older guy, don't know about his English abilities, but he seems to be quite nice. It's worth a visit. 

4. Howard's Bike, located in lane 23 of Bade road before Guangfu road. If you are looking for high-end stuff (Cinelli - Colnago) and have really deep pockets then this is the shop for you. The owner is very competent and is a seasoned triathlete. Their shop is very posh, and the area where they work on bikes, looks like it was made for servicing F1 cars. Unless you are looking for a specialty item or bike that you just can't find anywhere else, I wouldn't buy anything from them. Their prices are inflated, always triple of what another shop would quote. They are exclusive dealers of some brands such as Cinelli and Ceepo, so they can get away with crazy prices, cause they know if you really need those bikes or components, you can only get it through them. But as I said, if money is not a concern, and there is some Italian bike you really can't find anywhere else, I'm sure they can get it for you. 

5. Colorful Bicycle, located on the corner of Ren'ai and Linsen Road (right before the Nanhai tunnel). This is a very small and cramped shop, but amazingly it is packed with some hard to find and expensive bikes and parts. They have everything from every major high-end brand (Pinarello Look, Colnago, Cannondale, etc.). I would recommend checking them out if you need to find something that other shops just don't have in stock. Their prices are okay. I would buy stuff from them but I will never take my bike to them for any kind of work. The owner is a not very helpful, and has the worst attitude;he answers any question with a grunt. I took my bike into change the handlebars, which was supposed to be free of charge if I bought it from him which I did. When I picked up my bike he told me he had to replace the derailleur cable cause it was too short, (it wasn't, he didn't measure correctly and cut my original cable too short) so I was charged an extra $500 bucks. No biggie, I ride off and after a few blocks I notice that I couldn't shift smoothly, I looked down to see that the derailleur cable he had just replace wasn't fastened tightly and had come loose. Not very professional. So conclusion, worth checking out for specialty items, but avoid for bike servicing. 

6. Velo Boutique, located behind the Agora Garden Hotel near Taipei 101 area. It is a very upscale shop. They mostly carry Klein Trek, and Look bikes, and a whole range of gear and parts. Worth checking out for gear, their prices are okay, but its their wide selection that is the real draw. Feels more like a store, than a bike shop. Not sure about how competent they are, I found the guys their a little unhelpful, they seemed more like salespeople. If you'll into American brands then they are a good choice.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Taipei*

Thanks for the info and might be able to squeeze one or two in in the next few days. Ha ha, 1956....my family background if from the mainland. Most of my mother's side ended up in Taipei. I'm actually here to see my grandfather's tomb as I couldn't make it over for QingMing.



Dajianshan said:


> Here's what some folks were talking about. Maybe one of them rings a bell. I also heard of a place called Columbus/Columbia, which is supposed to be very good. I don't have the address.
> 
> 1. Giant shop on the corner of Heping East road and Guling street (5 minute walk from the Guting MRT station exit 8). They have mostly Giant stuff, but also a lot of high-end road (Campagnolo) and MTB bike stuff (Fox). Their prices are very good, and the staff their are made up of four young, but very competent and helpful mechanics. Most of them speak pretty good English there. I highly recommend them.
> 
> ...


----------



## In Motion Asia (Jun 28, 2008)

Another bike shop to add to the list is the IMA Taipei Concept Store - under biking taiwan on website

Run by NZ expat in Dazhi next to Jiannan MRT.

Specialize in mid-to-high end bikes and accessories, weekly group ride and best of all the Koru Cafe with 55" HD TV for live races & sports and a wicked brunch!

Drop by and say hello


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

IMA

Could you please refrain from using RBR to shill for yourself or for Victor.


----------



## In Motion Asia (Jun 28, 2008)

Actually Mr. Dajianshan, the intention was to inform vistors of a bike shop in Taipei with English speaking staff that may be of use or assistance when looking for bikes, parts or accessories. A lot of shops don't and can be difficult to navigate if you don't speak Mandarin.

RBR is a resource for all users not just your opinion


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually, there is space for PAID advertisements. I suggest you give RBR the courtesy of purchasing ad space.

Terms of Use:

General Guidelines 
No insults or personal attacks 
No profanity or obscene language 
Debate - yes! Arguments or "flame wars" - no! 
*Post solicitations to buy or sell products only in the "Marketplace" section *

In the RBR community IMA has 5 posts total. Each of those posts involves recommendations for products or services IMA is selling or advertising. 

This is a bit of a problem as it undermines the spirit and purpose of this community to discuss bicycles, components, services and experiences freely based on our individual and community experiences in a forthright manner. When members use this community space as free advertising space, or even appear to use this space for advertising products with which they have a commercial association or conflict of interest, it devalues the opinions and experiences of all community members by casting the shadow of doubt over their motivations to discuss these products and services fairly and honestly.

What makes RBR such a great resource, is the degree of honesty members can assess products and services to make purchasing decisions away from the marketing noise and hype. 

In the future I hope IMA will respect the Terms of Use and respect the spirit of this virtual community.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

there are a couple of shops in the "nehu district" of tapei (NE east side) at ruiguang road 

about 5 of them side by side


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Taipei Cycle is this week. Anyone going? 
I'll be up Saturday.


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

hi guys. i will be in taipei for a couple of day for some meetings
and i was wondering if there is any good bike shop where i can look at wheelset. groupset etc.. evevn bike frame..
hoping to check them out and maybe buy something back


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

any one that can recommend good bike shop that is near taipei city centre?


----------



## irishstu (Aug 5, 2010)

jackie said:


> any one that can recommend good bike shop that is near taipei city centre?


Hi Jackie,

Post #11 refers to this place:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=taip...oid=9Z4E68g0d3APa9Pc3LQfsw&cbp=12,227.21,,0,0

There are two or three large brand stores right next to each other (if I remember right, it's Orbea, Merida and Aster). I've a feeling one of them may have closed down, though I'm not 100% sure as it's been a while since I passed by. Also, opposite is more of a no-name store which still might be worth checking out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

thanks.. i am looking at some wheelset. so will pop down there.

cheers


----------



## irishstu (Aug 5, 2010)

jackie said:


> thanks.. i am looking at some wheelset. so will pop down there.
> 
> cheers


Oh geez, I just remembered that a lot of bike shops are closed on Tuesdays in Taipei. Hope that's not the case for these. Good luck.


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

i be there for a week. so not an issue..


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

What brand wheels or frame are you looking for?


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

not sure about the wheelset though.. that why i am going to look around...


----------



## irishstu (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Jackie, while you're in that neighbourhood, you might want to checkout the Specialized store along the road (a bit too far to walk, unfortunately, but just a few minutes in a car):

SPECIALIZED台北旗艦店
No. 302, Ruìguāng Road
Neihu District, Taipei City, Taiwan 114
02-2658-8222

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=302+...istrict,+Taipei+City,+Taiwan+114&z=17&iwloc=A


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm an American living in Taipei for the past 5 years.

It's a bit of a mixed bagged shopping for bargains here in Taipei. Some things you think will be cheaper are not and some things you might think would be expensive are cheaper.

The only thing I can say for certain is that you can buy a Giant bicycle about 30% (maybe 35-40% if you live here and have time) cheaper than you will get it for in the States. There are some others, but it's not like you're just going to pop in and snag a Trek or Specialized at some bargain price (actually more expensive here.)

Shimano parts are about the same. Most wheel sets are more expensive - a few are a touch cheaper, but not enough to warrant the hassle/price of getting them home.

I hate to burst your bubble, but I really don't think you're going to pop into a couple bike stores, score a smoking' deal, and be able to get it home without more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

At least in Taiwan, so far Campy groups and wheels are cheaper than in the states.


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

well no bubbles to burst actually
i was just thinking of droping by the shops since i am there for a couple of day..
if the prices are reasonable, then not really an issue.
if the prices are not what i expected then i just look around n buy it when i drop by the states or anywhere that is cheaper when i travel.
actually its pretty simple to get it back home.
ask them to pack in the wheelbox that they came in.. tape it up. secure it with strings etc. and just check it in..
any particular brand of wheels that is popular in Taiwan?
Enve? Zipp?


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

jimmy, any recommendation for wheelset?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Not many shops right now carry Enve, but there is one place you can ask about Enve and Zipp.

S?--²BnBKOBw
This is their taiwan ebay website. They have 2 store, one is retail sales and the other other is more a Tri/Road shop that does the fitting. You can email them and see if they have what you need. I have bought from this shop a few times in Taiwan.


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

is thier shop near to the rest or a distance.. i might steal a frens car and drive around the city .


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend bought some Zipp 101's just slightly cheaper than stateside the other day. Not enough so to warrant checking/carrying them back.


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

Pitts Pilot said:


> My friend bought some Zipp 101's just slightly cheaper than stateside the other day. Not enough so to warrant checking/carrying them back.


why not.. is pretty easy to just check them in. dont have to pay anything anyway.
where i am from... it cost alot more that what i can from the states


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a little shop that I get alot of my stuff from in Taiwan. Its a fuji shop but they carry all different brands. I ordered my Wilier Zero 7 EPS from him.

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/benson7788benson7788/article?mid=1111

Old photos but address and phone number are there


----------



## jackie (Jul 20, 2012)

ooo. touch down in taiwan.. have a few day to shop around.
just realise i am staying around shenkeng dist..
nothing around here


----------

